# Stickies in Beginners



## rich p (15 Oct 2009)

The LBS one is pointless as nobody is going to look through 16 pages just to see if there's an LBS recommended 2 years ago in Scunthorpe.

The 'Poll' about did you change from Hybrid to Drops seems to me equally pointless and arbitrary IMHO.


----------



## Will1985 (15 Oct 2009)

Why not modify the first post as I suggested with Arch's cafe thread?

Split them all by county with a hyperlink to the relevant post in the thread.


_EDIT: I've just seen that John the Monkey sort of did this in post 4 but it hasn't been updated for a year._

I think Admin has said elsewhere that he might have a method of compiling this information in a better way.


----------



## Shaun (15 Oct 2009)

I'm planning on adding a web directory to CC (in the process of hunting around for the right software) to list Cycling related web sites and plan to include a section for LBS's.

Similarly with local cycling clubs, and Cafes too.

It's just going to take a bit of time that's all, so bear with me and we'll get it all tidied up eventually ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Oct 2009)

Will1985 said:


> _EDIT: I've just seen that John the Monkey sort of did this in post 4 but it hasn't been updated for a year._
> 
> I think Admin has said elsewhere that he might have a method of compiling this information in a better way.


I think I did a more recent one - could be wrong.

I can't put it in the first post because I didn't start the thread.


----------



## HJ (16 Oct 2009)

I tried to add John's summery to the first post, but it is too long...

They can always use the search tools.


----------



## rich p (24 Oct 2009)

View attachment 4555


----------

